# Manchester : A Three Hour Adventure.



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Back at Oxford Rd station:_














































_That's it, until next time_.....


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to call Manchester beautiful - but it does have many impressive buildings - and as a result - photographs well. :cheers:


Are you kidding me, Jane? Manchester looks amazing! 

I had no idea Manchester had all of those canals—what an interesting feature! It's amazing to me how all of that postmodern architecture harmoniously blends in with all of the 19th century and older buildings. European cities seem to put much more care in the overall look of a cityscape than what you typically find on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Jennifat said:


> Are you kidding me, Jane? Manchester looks amazing!
> 
> I had no idea Manchester had all of those canals—what an interesting feature! It's amazing to me how all of that postmodern architecture harmoniously blends in with all of the 19th century and older buildings. European cities seem to put much more care in the overall look of a cityscape than what you typically find on this side of the Atlantic.


Jennifat, you are right to say that Manchester has many great and impressive buildings - it does; and there is a certain grim beauty to many of the canals and warehouses in the Castlefield area; however, personally speaking I still would not call it beautiful. Impressive, bustling, vibrant, edgy & dynamic yes!

I think there is so much 'going on' all at once, in terms of building style, that it lacks classical beauty and elegance - IMO only!

Manchester was, perhaps, the world's first industrial city - and this generated much wealth. ( It became known as _Cottonopolis_ in Victorian times due to the number of cotton mills. The canals allowed for the transport of cotton & other goods and materials from the Port of Liverpool.

You can see the wealth when you look at the multitude of fine buildings - all built to impress.

The Castlefield area is, IMO, what makes Makes Manchester unique. Very characterful.


----------



## Caiman (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow Jane you really got around on this latest visit! Great to see familiar places through an unfamiliar eye, thanks for sharing!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice pics openlyjane


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Caiman said:


> Wow Jane you really got around on this latest visit! Great to see familiar places through an unfamiliar eye, thanks for sharing!


I did!
Next visit I will focus on the university quarter, and I also need to get over to Salford Quays. :cheers:



Thanks *Italiano* for popping in.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Excellent work Jane !!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Fantastic pics of what looks to be a great city!


----------



## man med (Sep 25, 2002)

Enjoyed the pix - thanks.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Just noticed this thread Jane. Great pics. I think Lpool and Manc have the finest early 
20th century buildings outside London. In fact some are even better then London's. In Manchester it's a pleasure to walk around the Oxford St/Whitworth St area.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ Thanks to all for their positive feedback. :cheers:

I take you on another three hour adventure in Manchester* today*. This time I wanted to visit the university area and campus of the city.
I often find that university campuses can be one of the most attractive and appealing areas of a city ( certainly for those campuses which are located in the heart of a city). In Manchester, this certainly proves to be true. Located either side of a wide road; packed with beautiful & impressive buildings - old and modern, and with a feeling of airy spaciousness; plus the usual buzz that comes with the presence of young people & students; creativity & experimentation.

This area also houses the impressive _Whitworth Gallery_ & the equally impressive_ Manchester Museum_:


*I departed via Liverpool South Parkway station:*




























*Arriving at Manchester, Oxford Rd approximately 30 minutes later:
*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*I will be visiting the museum a little later.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*The Whitworth Gallery*:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Manchester Museum:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Back to Oxford Rd Station for the journey back home to Liverpool:*


















































































_The end._


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice perspective and great photos! Manchester is a beautiful city, i actually want to see many UK cities. I have always liked British buildings and architecture. ^^


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Supernatural9 said:


> Nice perspective and great photos! Manchester is a beautiful city, i actually want to see many UK cities. I have always liked British buildings and architecture. ^^


Don't forget to check out my Liverpool & Newcastle threads too.  :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wonderful photos!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Well done. Really enjoyed these.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Really nice photos, the photos allow us to see a glimpse of Manchester.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> Given that I live just a little over 30 miles away in Liverpool, I really do not know Manchester city centre at all - apart from fleeting impressions from a couple of past visits. I decided to explore a little more widely* today* - but, of course, this still represented just a tiny portion of what Manchester has to offer.
> 
> I took a train - arriving at Manchester Piccadilly - and for a good portion of time felt completely disorientated; probably because I had no one destination in mind, & just some vague ideas of where I might want to go, and what I might want to see.
> 
> I start off my photo tour *in a coffee shop by Manchester Town Hall*, which is very impressive; as are many of the buildings in Manchester, which itself struck me as a very densely developed and built up city; very busy with people, cars, buses and trams - a definite big and busy city feeling. I will visit again sometime and will add to this thread as I continue to explore the city:


I love coffee shops, are there many in Manchester? Though I guess British people drink more tea than coffee.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ I, personally, much prefer tea to coffee - too full on for me! - but coffee is, certainly, very popular in Britain, generally; you'll find coffee shops all over the place.


----------



## chameleontel (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you Jane. You 'done us proud'.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Beetham Tower *_( Hilton Hotel) - 29th Floor:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Seriously cool toilets..._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Head back to the train station along a canal*_... ( the canals are what make for the uniquely 'manchester experience'):_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_end...._


----------



## Owl. (Dec 15, 2012)

You've definitely done Manchester justice on these photos, Jane. Fantastic!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Great new photos Jane!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Today's* "three hour adventure" comes from a baking hot city centre - the hottest day, so far, of the year. Manchester was looking good in the sunshine, and the streets were bustling yet relaxed:_

_Depart from Liverpool South Parkway:_



_Arrive at Manchester Oxford Rd about 11.15;_







_I was heading for *Canal Street *and the city's 'Gay village:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Then on to the neighbouring *China Town:*_















*I felt like I could have been in Shanghai:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*I felt sorry for these crabs: in the heat, and suffering their death throes:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Manchester Art Gallery:*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*
The URBIS *_building:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*The Printworks:*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_The new *Co-operative Bank* Headquarters:_











_*Manchester Victoria* Train Station is getting a new glazed roof_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Then on to the bohemian and 'independent' *Northern Quarter*:_









_The old, disused, fish market:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_The *Manchester Craft Centre*:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Then the walk back towards the train station:*





*I can't believe there are plans to demolish this building:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Train departs Manchester.._.:











_end.._.


----------



## VDB (Jun 6, 2012)

Fantastic pictures as ever Jane - what time did you leave just out of interest?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

VDB said:


> Fantastic pictures as ever Jane - what time did you leave just out of interest?


I got the 2.44pm train to Liverpool Lime Street - Platform 5. The 'quick train' had been cancelled- and this one stopped everywhere and took almost an hour!


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

I went to Manchester, Trafford centre is great for shopping, Wilmslow road great place to eat, Piccadilly gardens shopping, pubs, and a few other places.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Jane let's see a photo of you. Let's see the person behind the camera.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

UmarPK said:


> Jane let's see a photo of you. Let's see the person behind the camera.


I don't want do that - but there are a few 'signature' pictures on my Liverpool thread, involving reflections etc. 

You never did say what took you to Manchester?


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> I don't want do that - but there are a few 'signature' pictures on my Liverpool thread, involving reflections etc.
> 
> You never did say what took you to Manchester?


I was just kidding about seeing your photo, I too wouldn't post it on a public forum like this.

I went to Manchester because my relatives have a house there as well so we stayed in Manchester for a few days and then went to London. I will start thread on my UK photos as well.


----------



## iamafreeman (Mar 6, 2010)

Super photos, jane, you clearly have a good eye for composition.

Agree with you about Century House disgraceful if it's demolished.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

Manchester is not without a charm and character. nice shots too.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive comments. :cheers:

_*Today *I had another little adventure in Manchester. I particularly wanted to pay a visit to* Manchester Town Hall *today, which I did; along with some meanderings here and there - before finally catching my train home to Liverpool from Manchester's Oxford Road station:_


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Superb shots! Last time I went I took the guided tour of Manchester Town Hall and it was marvellous. They used it to shoot many of the scenes of the Maggie Thatcher film.
The "Midlands" was where Mr Rolls and Mr Royce got together to discuss automobiles!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Manchester Town Hall *_( 1868) Gothic Revival, by Alfred Waterhouse:_


















*The Worker Bee *_is the symbol for Manchester, and its industry:_



_*The Great Hall:*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Manchester has a medieval cathedral and cathedral precinct..._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

the golden vision said:


> Great stuff, Jane. I don't know Manchester but I've heard of Ancoats ,looks quite interesting. :cheers:


Perhaps you have heard of Ancoats through its connections with Karl Marx. It was while Marx was living in Manchester during the 1840s that he wrote 'The Manifesto of the Communist Party' with Friedrich Engels after studying social conditions of the urban poor working in the vast cotton mills of Ancoats. Today many of those mills that have survived have been turned into apartments or commercial spaces.

Great photos by the way Jane!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics! kay:


----------



## future.architect (Jun 10, 2004)

Great pics, you need to go to King Street next time Jane.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

future.architect said:


> Great pics, you need to go to King Street next time Jane.


I'm sure there are some photos of king Street earlier on the thread. It is next to spring gardens isn't it? :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Today I took a trip to *Salford Quays* and Media City in Salford, Greater Manchester.
The BBC recently moved some of their production & operations from London to Salford Quays. The Quays area of Salford/Manchester is an area of canals and inland docks which served the city, and the rest of the country, during the industrial revolution and beyond.

As well as the new* BBC development,* the quays are also home to *The Imperial War **Museum North*, *The Lowry Arts Centre*, a shopping and leisure outlet - and also, now, to the newly built set and production facilities of the long running British soap* 'Coronation Street'.* 

It was overcast and very cold by the time I arrived today - and so my visit was not as leisurely as I would have liked. I'll return in the summer. I took a tram from Manchester Piccadilly:

_

_Arriving at *Manchester Piccadilly *Station:_
















_Arrival at The Quays:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Then catch the tram back to Manchester city centre:_






















_After some lunch - catch the train back to Liverpool from Manchester Piccadilly:
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Just a few images taken today in the Manchester suburb of* Didsbury,* which lies about *4.5 miles south *of the city centre. Didsbury is considered a fairly affluent and desirable neighbourhood; being fairly self-contained and with very good leisure facilities & amenities;
_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## garethwyn (Feb 3, 2006)

Great pics, Jane, as ever. These really take me back to my days (a long time ago) living in Didsbury


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow Jane, Manchester looks very interesting, lively, and full of character! Thanks for showing me this city.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_As the sun was shining and the skies were blue today, I decided to head over to Manchester for another little adventure and a change of scenery. I wandered pretty much all over - and so the photos reflect that:
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## neil081273 (Apr 29, 2007)

Best set yet Jane. You've really captured the spirit of spring in Manchester.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

the city has a character of its own.
the varied architectural styles of different times compliment each other
and I just like the contrast of the old red brick buildings with the glass steel.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Today's Manchester 'adventure' involved visits to two out of three of Manchester's *impressive libraries.* The first library I visited was the newly refurbished *Central **Library* ( 1934)in Corinthian style; and the second was the much, much older *Chetham's Library* - built in (1421) as a school for nuns and priests, and which subsequently became the english-speaking world's first public library in (1653)._:



*Central Library:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Albert Square:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Chetham's Library:*_


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Cities in the United Kingdom are so beautiful! The only one I know is London. Our President is there right now. I envy him. Thank you Jane.


----------



## ferge (Aug 1, 2003)

Third from the bottom, there's the woman with the purple coat, a woman in front of her and then my rather scornful face just about in view - Time I turned my frown upside down when on the move :| Great photo's as always, mind (with the exception of my mug being in one).


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

ferge said:


> Third from the bottom, there's the woman with the purple coat, a woman in front of her and then my rather scornful face just about in view - Time I turned my frown upside down when on the move :| Great photo's as always, mind (with the exception of my mug being in one).


I think we often judge ourselves too harshly.....


----------



## VDB (Jun 6, 2012)

Great photos Jane. Nice to see Manchester having been away from it for so long


----------



## Chris J (Jan 21, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Really? :nuts: I think that's happened quite a few times with my Liverpool thread too..... ( Liverpool forumers.....)


_Yes.... _I turned up in a pic from Williamson Square Liverpool a few years ago...


----------



## urbnist (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Jane, some excellent pictures as always. 

If you do end up visitng the Whitworth again, there are a few landmarks nearby that you might feel warrant a visit. Here, a couple of suggestions appropriate to International Women's Day

A shortish walk away in the middle of the hospital campus, you will find *The Pankhurst Centre*, home for a period of the Pankhursts and now a small museum and community centre. Unbelievable that the building, pivotol in the history of the suffragette movement, was threatened with demolition in the 1970s. 



> Come and visit the former home of Emmeline Pankhurst and see where the Suffragette movement started! Emmeline Pankhurst moved to 62 Nelson Street in 1898 along with her daughters Adela, Christabel and Sylvia, as well as her son Harry, after the death of her husband Richard.
> 
> An outspoken supporter of women’s rights, Emmeline Pankhurst founded the organisation that was to lead the campaign for the rights of women to vote: “It was in October, 1903, that I invited a number of women to my house in Nelson Street, Manchester for the purposes of organisation. We voted to call our new society the Women’s Social and Political Union.” Emmeline Pankhurst, In My Own Words.
> 
> The WSPU went on to be labelled as the Suffragettes and led a successful campaign that resulted in all women gaining the vote in 1928.


http://ardwickheritagetrail.co.uk/pankhurst-centre/
http://www.thepankhurstcentre.org.uk



Beyond that, *The Gaskell House*, a beautiful Georgian building and once home of the novellist Elizabeth Gaskell now re-opened after an extensive restroation programme. The house is now open for visits, exhibitions and events and also hosts a tea room.



> Elizabeth Gaskell was one of the nineteenth century’s most important writers, and she lived here from 1850-65. During this time she wrote nearly all of her famous novels, including Cranford, Ruth, North and South and Wives and Daughters. She also wrote the biography of her friend Charlotte Bronte, and many lively letters. Visitors to the House included fellow writers Charlotte Brontë, Charles Dickens, John Ruskin, the American abolitionist and novelist Harriet Beecher Stowe and musician Charles Hallé.


http://www.elizabethgaskellhouse.co.uk



More information about the area here http://ardwickheritagetrail.co.uk


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for that. I've read Gaskell's biography of Charlotte Bronte, and I think that may be interesting....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I paid another visit to Manchester today; although not, this time, to see the Gaskell House, but specifically to have a look at the new arts centre known as _Home _.It is not fully complete yet, but the restaurant and the cinema screens are already open to the public. There will also be a gallery space and a theatre when complete. I also had a general wander, enjoying today's sunny weather.

Departing once more from Liverpool South Parkway station for the 35 minute journey. Photos posted in the order in which they were taken:























_*Home*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

quite beautiful photos and I particularly like the gritty shots.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL (Dec 12, 2009)

just been through the whole thread, loved it!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks people. I may take another trip to Manchester next week....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Had another little adventure in Manchester today - in spite of predicted heavy showers. I had in mind to visit* Parsonage Gardens *which I'd not visited before, and also have a look ( & some lunch) inside the former Cotton Exchange, now *The Royal Exchange Theatre.* At the time of its building the exchange was the world's largest single trading hall; and is very impressive in scale. Then did my usual wandering before taking the train home from Oxford Rd station:
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Parsonage Gardens:*_

_I was approached by someone who thought I was from the council come to deal with the issue of vagrants sleeping in the gardens. Funny - this happens quite often. :lol:
_


























_*The Royal Exchange*_:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*That's it until next time.......*_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## Esquilo Secreto (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice photojournal as ever, Jayne. They're always a nice reminiscence of when I moved 30-odd miles east back in the day, and spent a long time finding me feet in a triangular town that foxes you into thinking it's a grid plan. And a reminder to look up and around when I'm rushing about, concentrating on Manchester's notorious splashtrap flags and dry ginnels. Thanks, and here's to more x


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Esquilo Secreto said:


> Nice photojournal as ever, Jayne. They're always a nice reminiscence of when I moved 30-odd miles east back in the day, and spent a long time finding me feet in a triangular town that *foxes you into **thinking it's a grid plan.* And a reminder to look up and around when I'm rushing about, concentrating on Manchester's notorious* splashtrap flags* and dry ginnels. Thanks, and here's to more x


Yes, I'm familiar with both of these aspects.....There's a number of "splashtrap flags" in Liverpool too.... very annoying, and very unpleasant.


----------



## VDB (Jun 6, 2012)

Fantastic photos as ever Jane - what did you think of Parsonage Gardens? Was looking for myself/my friends in those photos as you got quite close to where we were hanging around in the NQ.

Regarding the grid pattern - I'm used to it now of course but it can be quite nauseating. Manchester _does_ have a grid pattern to speak of, however it's got a kink half way through so that Peter St>Oxford St, Quay St>Princess St and Market St>Piccadilly all bend round, so when you think you're travelling from West to East you're actually travelling from West to South East. 

Deansgate and Portland St are the two north-south roads, but they're actually at different angles to each other - so one goes North-South almost directly, but the other goes South-East, which further adds to the headache.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Regarding the grid pattern/or not - I guess over time I'll understand how it all 'works' - in the meantime I'm happy to just wander and see where it takes me. As long as I can back to either of the mainline train stations I'm fine.

I was expecting Parsonage Gardens to overlook the Irwell for some reason....however, I can see why you like it so much: surrounded by tall and handsome buildings - and quite sheltered from the bustle just a few yards away.


----------



## VDB (Jun 6, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Regarding the grid pattern/or not - I guess over time I'll understand how it all 'works' - in the meantime I'm happy to just wander and see where it takes me. As long as I can back to either of the mainline train stations I'm fine.
> 
> I was expecting Parsonage Gardens to overlook the Irwell for some reason....however, I can see why you like it so much: surrounded by tall and handsome buildings - and quite sheltered from the bustle just a few yards away.


It certainly is a great city to wander around. I sometimes wish I could forget it all just to discover it all again! Although I'm still finding little surprises too... :lol:

There's a little gap in the buildings just to the right of Parsonage Gardens - if you cross the road it leads to a little-known place where you can overlook the Irwell, but other than that it's a totally sheltered place


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Sometimes gritty, mostly lovely, always trendy... Manchester!


----------



## CdBrux (Mar 6, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/openlyjane/media/Manchester/P1280824_zpsjvbc0nvo.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
making me feel hungry - a quite superb eating hole!


----------



## PeterManc (Nov 30, 2014)

This & That is amazing - I love Soap St too. Amazing that that is just a one minute walk from the Arndale and the crowds.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

a city with mix but rich architecture and they somehow blend and compliment each other
and evolve into something that gives a distinct character.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_It's been a couple of months or so since my last Manchester adventure:
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Really beautiful pics of Manchester!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_I made another trip to Manchester this morning, with the intention of photographing the march against the present government's programme of* (Ideological) Austerity,* which was scheduled to coincide with the *Conservative ( Tory) Party conference* taking place in the city. Silly me! The march takes place tomorrow.
I wandered and took some photos anyway. I hope you enjoy:
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## AnIco (Nov 4, 2005)

I see this time you took a brief journey to Salford at the foot of Chapel Street and Greengate. The church (dating from 1635) in the distance is the Sacred Trinity Church and is the only Anglican church named 'Sacred', in the world, I think; it's a term often deemed to denote idolatry and popishness!

Anyway, Chapel Street has seen staggering decline over the years, and is still very run-down but has now started to improve. It has some tremendous architecture (and some dreadful 60s university architecture along the Crescent) distributed in a gap-toothed manner along the streetscape and I think it has amazing potential in the future as a high street and gateway to the city centre.

So, as a change of scenery, next time you might want to explore Chapel Street, Blackfriars, Bloom Street and the Crescent right up to the University of Salford and the Working Class Movement Library.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, I might well do that. Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

So many great photos, love them all!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Today's rather dark and brooding weather made for a very 'Mancunian' experience. Some of the essential character of the place is really brought vividly to life on days such as this_:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some more images from today’s visit to Manchester:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


_Thanks Christos_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_...and a few older ones not previously posted on this thread:
_


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Lovely pictures Jane!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

It is pleasure to view your threads, Jane!


----------



## justice808 (Jan 17, 2015)

Great pics once again, Jane!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

shik2005 said:


> It is pleasure to view your threads, Jane!


Couldn't agree more; I love seeing the world through Jane's eyes!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks *everyone.* Until my next trip to Manchester....._


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful impressions from Manchester! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Images from my latest trip to Manchester. A lovely, sunny August day - and a good three hour wander. 23/08/2016:
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_That’s it for today - until my next Manchester adventure......_


----------



## trident rider (Oct 22, 2012)

Some fabulous pics Jane, they really show off Manchester city centre


----------



## Berlin Manc (Jul 3, 2016)

Cheers Jane. A lovely set of pics, those back streets are so atmospheric.


----------



## VDB (Jun 6, 2012)

Fabulous pictures Jane


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Great shots.

I've said it before but Manchester's alleys could so do with a Melbourne type laneway project, especially as there's a lot of them. It'd round off the centre very nicely.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful photos of Manchester, dear Jane. I love those red brick buildings!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great! This one is a striking mix of old & new: http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/Manchester/DSC06000_zpsgtvonrjp.jpg


----------



## PhilMCR (Oct 12, 2013)

Amazing pics Jane...Ill return the favour (ill try) when im in Liverpool this bank holiday weekend.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

PhilMCR said:


> Amazing pics Jane...Ill return the favour (ill try) when im in Liverpool this bank holiday weekend.


Unfortunately, weather-wise it doesn’t look like it is going to be quite as nice....

I’m off to Rome next week. I’m really looking forward to it. Some consistent sunshine too.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I adore your last Manchester sets, Jane.
Impossible to pick some photos out - it is _all_ beauty and art, very special... kay: kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Today’s trip to Manchester.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

An excellent and astonishing urban mix, Jane! kay:
Enjoyed your pics very much!

(During watching them I heard the Album "Cabretta" by Willy DeVille -
went well with the pics  )


----------



## Berlin Manc (Jul 3, 2016)

A great set of pics from your latest visit.

A nice mix, and some beauties, cheers openlyJane..:cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

It seems, every time, you are visiting different Manchester


----------



## Regonello (Aug 18, 2016)

Bin völlig einverstanden. Jedes Mal sieht Manchester irgendwie anders aus.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Regonello said:


> Bin völlig einverstanden. Jedes Mal sieht Manchester irgendwie anders aus.


I'm not sure how the above translates, but thank-you for looking in. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Valeshka, you seem to be spamming Manchester content all over the place, but could you please not do it on my personal photo thread,


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I got rid of the spam message; thank you so much for all the wonderful Manchester (and other city) photos you have given us, Jane!


----------

